
Arduino ESLOV IoT Invention Kit (Kickstarter) - OrangeFlash81
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/iot-invention-kit/eslov-iot-invention-kit
======
RichAP
Really looking forward to this...it's going to be great for little makers as
well as some of us older less patient makers ;-)

